# nice grain elevator



## kursplat (Dec 8, 2010)

found a nice grain elevator to model. don't know when i'll start working on it, maybe this summer. need something for the days it's too hot to be outside


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

We had one that looked just like those down the road from us where I grew up in Colorado. One day it exploded and burned for 2 weeks. Grain dust is highly explosive!


----------



## kursplat (Dec 8, 2010)

NIMT said:


> We had one that looked just like those down the road from us where I grew up in Colorado. One day it exploded and burned for 2 weeks. Grain dust is highly explosive!


well if i get it built, and want to tear it down someday, i know how i'm going to prototype it 

:laugh:


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::laugh::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Steve S (Jan 7, 2012)

There's an enormous one in Wichita. Copy/Paste the coordinates below into Bing maps.

37°43'53.65"N 
97°19'18.20"W

I counted about 324 cylinders.

Steve S


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

It's amazing that Google got right on the RR tracks.


----------



## kursplat (Dec 8, 2010)

Steve S said:


> There's an enormous one in Wichita. Copy/Paste the coordinates below into Bing maps.
> 
> 37°43'53.65"N
> 97°19'18.20"W
> ...


:laugh: that would be an entire basement layout with just one industry, and ALOT of hoppers



xrunner said:


> It's amazing that Google got right on the RR tracks.


 ya, just wish they had used the HI-DEF camera


----------



## Steve S (Jan 7, 2012)

kursplat said:


> :laugh: that would be an entire basement layout with just one industry, and ALOT of hoppers



According to the distance scale in Google Earth, it's right about 1500 feet long. That's over 17 feet in HO, and nearly 10 feet in N. 

ETA: This of course raises the question of what is the biggest grain elevator model that anyone has ever seen?

Steve S


----------

